# Hide folders tool.



## kburra (Jul 9, 2013)

WinMend Folder Hidden is a free file/folder hiding tool. While ensuring the absolute system safety, this application can quickly hide files and folders on local partitions and/or on removable devices. The hidden files/folders will be safely hidden whether the drive is accessed in another operating system on the same computer or reinstalled on another computer. You can set a password for this application.

Have tried a few other similar free applications, but this seems to be the best and  does exactly what it says....just download and install on your Thumb drive or External Hard drive,set a password and Hide one or multiple folders....handy if have sensitive data on your thumb drive and lose it, at least you will know it cant be accessed, am not saying a super tech could not crack it, but for everyday use does the job  


```
http://www.winmend.com/folder-hidden/
```


----------

